# monos en la cara



## MillyMal

¡Hola!
Estoy leyendo un libro y no entiendo la frase *"tener monos en la cara"* significa.
Por favor, puede explicar esta frase, muchas gracias.


----------



## Rufiaa

Esta frase se suele usar mucho en el siguiente contexto:

Suponete que una persona te está mirando fijo (like, staring or sth) y vos lo ves, entonces le dices, ¿'acaso tengo monos en la cara'?

Como diciendo: ¿Por qué me miras fijo, o por qué me estas mirando así?

También se suele decir cuando sientes que people make fun of you o cuando crees que la gente se está riendo de vos.


----------



## pejeman

Hi:

Literally, it means "Do I have cartoons drawed on my face?"

And its use is just as rufiaa said.

Cheers.


----------



## borgonyon

Monos se refiere a dibujos. Tener todo tipo de cosas dibujadas en la cara. Una caricatura, un tatuaje, etc.


----------



## esoeschico

Mono en este caso no quiere decir "cartoons" si no "monkeys."


----------



## borgonyon

esoeschico said:


> Mono en este caso no quiere decir "cartoons" si no "monkeys."


¿Cómo puede uno tener "monkeys" en la cara?


----------



## romarsan

Jajaja, no se puede traducir de forma literal.  El intercambio completo es:

¿Qué miras? ¿tengo monos en la cara?
No, pero tienes cara de mono.

Se usa en el contexto que explicó Rufiaa.


----------



## Loitey

Para mi es lo que dice Rufiaa

¿ Que miras acaso tengo monos en la cara ?
Cuando te miran fijamente  (staring )
o cuando te miran fijamente y tu no sabes la causa


----------



## Conejillo

A veces, en inglés, dicen "Take a picture, it'll last longer..."


----------



## emm1366

borgonyon said:


> ¿Cómo puede uno tener "monkeys" en la cara?


 Comparamos las monerías (Cosas de monos) con situaciones que producen risa (y no sé por qué). Yo lo relaciono con que alguien se burle de uno.


----------



## Conejillo

pejeman said:


> Literally, it means "Do I have cartoons drawed drawn on my face?"


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Nunca pensé que los monos no fueran monos, literalmente.Tener monos en la cara sería algo tan absurdo que justificaría que alguien se te quede mirando absorto hasta el punto de no percatarse de que tu sí te has dado cuenta y te está incomodando. 

Un saludo.


----------



## speedier

An equivalent saying in English might be: 

"What are you looking at? Do I have something in my teeth?"

And one come-back answer to the more common but shorter remark "What are you looking at?" used to be, (though I haven't heard it for years): "Not sure, the label's fallen off"

This thread has some similar ideas: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=380276


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

speedier said:


> An equivalent saying in English might be:
> 
> "What are you looking at? Do I have something in my teeth?"
> 
> And one come-back answer to the more common but shorter remark "What are you looking at?" used to be, (though I haven't heard it for years): "Not sure, the label's fallen off"
> 
> This thread has some similar ideas: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=380276


 
Sí, lo primero que pensé: What are you looking at?

Monos = simios, changos, en México.
¿Qué me ves? ¿Tengo changos en la cara, o qué?


----------



## Vampiro

borgonyon said:


> Monos se refiere a dibujos. Tener todo tipo de cosas dibujadas en la cara. Una caricatura, un tatuaje, etc.


Agree.
_


----------



## aommoa

siempre he pensado en el animal


----------



## Vampiro

aommoa said:


> siempre he pensado en el animal


Yo no.
No le encuentro sentido, además.
Quizá porque en Chile es muy común llamar “mono” a cualquier tipo de dibujo, desde una caricatura, coloquialmante llamadas “monos (o monitos) animados”, hasta un croquis o plano hecho a mano alzada.
Es habitual en mi trabajo, por ejemplo, que se le diga a alguien “mándame el monito de la sala de bombas para saber dónde instalar el equipo”, o “te mando el mono por e-mail, para que sepas cómo ubicarte”, etc.
Es muy coloquial, pero de lo más habitual.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Randolph Carter

Yo siempre entendí "monos" como dibujos hechos en las paredes o por niños pequeños. Y, según el DRAE:

*mono*. *7. *m. Dibujo rápido y poco elaborado.

Que es la acepción comentada por Vampiro y entendida por la mayoría.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Randolph Carter said:


> Que es la acepción comentada por Vampiro y entendida por la mayoría.



La mayoría de los americanos, porque la mayoría de los españoles entendíamos el animal.

En España no se usa lo de mono para el garabato, aunque en este caso tenga mucho más sentido.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo siempre lo he entendido literalmente: "monos" = animal.


----------



## jónico

What are you looking at, monkey-face?
Así meto "cara" y "mono" en la misma frase, jeeje!

¡Qué hilo más gracioso!

cara de mono ≠ mono de cara


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Sí, mejor bailar con el mono (de cara): Mr Darcy


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Yo siempre entendí que se refería a los animales. La explicación de *Ishould haveknown* me parece perfecta. Creería que en Argentina todos lo entienden así.

De paso, nunca escuché referirse a _monos_ como sinónimo (coloquial) de dibujos.


----------



## Vampiro

¡¡Tenía que salir uno alineándose con el otro bando!!.

_


----------



## speedier

Vampiro said:


> ¡¡Tenía que salir uno alineándose con el otro bando!!.


 
Can I be on your side Vampi? 

Interestingly, I've just noticed that WR already has this: http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=mono from which:

♦ Locuciones: *¿tengo monos en la cara?,* what are you staring at?


----------



## bondia

speedier said:


> ♦ Locuciones: *¿tengo monos en la cara?,* what are you staring at?


 
I agree.
Also "why are you staring at me?"


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Efectivamente, es poco verosímil que alguien tenga simios en la cara; pero no es mucho más frecuente ver a alguien con la cara llena de dibujos.
Bien, también se dice 'tienes cara de pascuas' cuando la expresión es muy alegre, y no por llevar en la cara una fiesta pascual (pascuera, si preferís).


----------



## Metztli

borgonyon said:


> ¿Cómo puede uno tener "monkeys" en la cara?


 
Exactamente, borgonyon, ¿cómo puede alguien tener simios en la cara? son monos, monitos como los que salen los domingos en el periódico y que entretienen la mirada de la gente a querer o no.

Siempre la he escuchado y siempre la he relacionado con monitos de historietas.

Me acordé de otra: ¿Qué tanto me ves? ¿Se te perdió una igual?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

borgonyon said:


> ¿Cómo puede uno tener "monkeys" en la cara?


 
Exactamente, borgonyon, ¿cómo puede alguien tener simios en la cara? Por eso mismo, como es imposible tener monos (animales) en la cara, no hay ninguna razón para que alguien se te quede mirando.

Lo que saco en claro de este hilo es que en México y en Chile se ha entendido siempre como "dibujos" y que en Argentina y España como "monos". Pero lo que se quiere decir está bien claro.


----------



## Conejillo

Metztli said:


> Me acordé de otra: ¿Qué tanto me ves? ¿Se te perdió una igual?


 
¡Excelente! Me gusta muchísimo...


----------



## Mate

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Exactamente, borgonyon, ¿cómo puede alguien tener simios en la cara? Por eso mismo, como es imposible tener monos (animales) en la cara, no hay ninguna razón para que alguien se te quede mirando.
> 
> Lo que saco en claro de este hilo es que en México y en Chile se ha entendido siempre como "dibujos" y que en Argentina y España como "monos". Pero lo que se quiere decir está bien claro.


Es que acá no usamos esa otra acepción de "monos" (la de los dibujitos, caricaturas o croquis). 
Aquí la frase «¿Qué mirás, acaso tengo monos en la cara?» ha caído un poco en desuso. Digamos que ha quedado relegada al lenguaje de los guapos y del tango.


----------



## aurilla

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Yo siempre lo he entendido literalmente: "monos" = animal.


 
Yo también.


----------



## Draken

La explicación de Rufiaa me agrada. Solo aclararía que uno pregunta: Que pasa, tengo monos en la cara? cundo se siente molesto, como quejandose porque lo estan mirando u observando o incluso riendose de uno.

Nosotros aquí lo entendemos como mono, el animal y lo usamos mucho a estos animalitos! 

Les cito un par de estas ocaciones:

-Cuando hacemos algún tipo de gracia/payasada nos dicen : ¡ya estas haciendo monerías!

-Muchas veces cuando dices gracias!  para tomarte el pelo te responden: gracias? Gracias hacen los monos arriba de los árboles!

y para terminar el clásico refrán: Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Draken said:


> para terminar el clásico refrán: Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda.


 
Je, je, oportuno el refrán.
O este otro: "no hay monos en la costa"... ¡¡noooooooooooooo!! que no son monos, son "moros", "mo-ros" .


----------



## Randolph Carter

Ishould haveknown said:


> La mayoría de los americanos, porque la mayoría de los españoles entendíamos el animal.
> 
> En España no se usa lo de mono para el garabato, aunque en este caso tenga mucho más sentido.


 
Algunos españoles sí entendemos la acepción de garabato, que no es de origen americano. Cito, de una historia del tebeo en España:

De este conjunto de publicaciones hay que destacar la revista _*Monos*_, que aparece en Madrid en 1904 y publica junto a historietas españolas, y europeas, cómics norteamericanos que oscilan entre la popularidad que entonces alcanzaba “Foxy Grandpa” y la extrema rareza siempre de “The Upside Downs of Little Lady Lovekins and Old Man Muffaroo”.
 Pero con ser esto importante no lo es tanto como el planteamiento editorial de _*Monos*_, que presume de ser el semanario “ilustrado por los más ingeniosos caricaturistas del mundo”. Efectivamente, con esta revista se inicia un nuevo modelo de prensa: el semanario gráfico de intención recreativa dedicado expresamente a la historieta y el chiste, con predominio de la imagen dibujada y en la que las secciones de texto son menores y poco importantes.

Como verás, hace más de cien años que está documentado este uso.
¡Saludos!


----------



## Ibermanolo

Ishould haveknown said:


> La mayoría de los americanos, porque la mayoría de los españoles entendíamos el animal.
> 
> En España no se usa lo de mono para el garabato, aunque en este caso tenga mucho más sentido.


 
Opino igual que tú. Yo no conocía ese significado de mono.


----------



## Ishould haveknown

Randolph Carter said:


> Como verás, hace más de cien años que está documentado este uso.
> ¡Saludos!



De tan viejo se extinguió.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Randolph Carter said:


> Algunos españoles sí entendemos la acepción de garabato, que no es de origen americano. Cito, de una historia del tebeo en España:
> 
> De este conjunto de publicaciones hay que destacar la revista _*Monos*_, que aparece en Madrid en 1904 y publica junto a historietas españolas, y europeas, cómics norteamericanos que oscilan entre la popularidad que entonces alcanzaba “Foxy Grandpa” y la extrema rareza siempre de “The Upside Downs of Little Lady Lovekins and Old Man Muffaroo”.
> Pero con ser esto importante no lo es tanto como el planteamiento editorial de _*Monos*_, que presume de ser el semanario “ilustrado por los más ingeniosos caricaturistas del mundo”. Efectivamente, con esta revista se inicia un nuevo modelo de prensa: el semanario gráfico de intención recreativa dedicado expresamente a la historieta y el chiste, con predominio de la imagen dibujada y en la que las secciones de texto son menores y poco importantes.
> 
> Como verás, hace más de cien años que está documentado este uso.
> ¡Saludos!



Una interesente aportación a la antropología . Más reciente es el _'comic'_ de Hipo, Monito y Fifí, de los años 40, con un hipopótamo y dos simios antropomorfos. Monos con monos.


----------



## Randolph Carter

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Una interesente aportación a la antropología .


 
Pues aquí hay otra:
Lo extraño no es tanto ir por la calle con simios en la cara como no haberte dado cuenta hasta que alguien se te queda mirando fijamente. Salvo en España y Argentina, donde somos capaces de mantener el tipo incluso en las peores circunstancias.

Chiste español: un ladrón sale del corral llevando al hombro un cerdo que acaba de robar, cuando ve venir de frente a un policía que le da el alto.
-¿Se puede saber a dónde va usted con ese cerdo?
-¿Cerdo? ¿Qué cerdo? ¡Ahí va! Pues se me habrá posado...

Nos retrata mejor que Cervantes.


----------



## JorgeHoracio

Es interesante averiguar el origen de la expresión.  Se me ocurre que es muy antigua y probablemente anterior al uso de "mono" como dibujito*. 

Pero lo importante era entender el significado y eso, según creo, quedo claro.

.....................................................................................................
*Como varios han dicho, en la Argentina no se usa esta acepción. Claro que si alguien lo dice lo entendemos ... despues de pensar rápidamente que no puede estar hablando de simios ... pero además nos queda claro que el que habla no es de aquí.


----------



## Draken

Draken said:


> La explicación de Rufiaa me agrada. Solo aclararía que uno pregunta: Que pasa, tengo monos en la cara? cundo se siente molesto, como quejandose porque lo estan mirando u observando o incluso riendose de uno.
> 
> Nosotros aquí lo entendemos como mono, el animal y lo usamos mucho a estos animalitos!
> 
> Les cito un par de estas ocaciones:
> 
> -Cuando hacemos algún tipo de gracia/payasada nos dicen : ¡ya estas haciendo monerías!
> 
> -Muchas veces cuando dices gracias!  para tomarte el pelo te responden: gracias? Gracias hacen los monos arriba de los árboles!
> 
> y para terminar el clásico refrán: Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona se queda.




Perdón, es Ocasiones!


----------



## Eluá

borgonyon said:


> ¿Cómo puede uno tener "monkeys" en la cara?



All wrong, the original expression was “_tener *momos* en la cara_”. And "momo", from Momo (God of satire and mockery), meaning a "funny grimace".

Reference: blogs.20minutos.es/yaestaellistoquetodolosabe/sabias-que-la-expresion-tener-monos-en-la-cara-no-tiene-nada-que-ver-con-los-primates/


----------



## William Stein

speedier said:


> An equivalent saying in English might be:
> 
> "What are you looking at? Do I have something in my teeth?"
> 
> And one come-back answer to the more common but shorter remark "What are you looking at?" used to be, (though I haven't heard it for years): "Not sure, the label's fallen off"
> 
> This thread has some similar ideas: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=380276



The French say: What are you looking at? You want my photo?
I think that's more elegant than the American variation: What the f. are you looking at?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Eluá said:


> All wrong, the original expression was “_tener *momos* en la cara_”. And "momo", from Momo (God of satire and mockery), meaning a "funny grimace".
> 
> Reference: blogs.20minutos.es/yaestaellistoquetodolosabe/sabias-que-la-expresion-tener-monos-en-la-cara-no-tiene-nada-que-ver-con-los-primates/



Ya tenemos simios, dibujps y un dios. Nunca de oido lo de tener 'momos' en la cara, y no encuentro la frase en "El porqué de los dichos" de José María Iribarren; el blog al que hace referencia Eluá me parece que no es base suficiente para afirmar que 'en origen' fueran 'momos'.


----------



## nelliot53

Por acá decimos frequentemente "¿*Qué miras*?  ¿Te(sic) *Tengo cara de mono*?"  Creo que es una una acepción de la palabra "*monos*" bastante usada.  No sé por qué, pero muchas personas anteponen el te al verbo.

No seas mono y déjate de monerías son otras muy usadas para refericer a las gracias y payasadas.

En estos tiempos también se usa "el mono" para referirse al vicio de las drogas: "Tengo el mono trepao", "Meterme algo pa' quitarme el mono de encima o "dame algo pa'l mono" son expresiones que se escuchan con frecuencia.  En inglés también se refieren al hábito de la heroína como "the monkey on your back".


----------

